# UPVC Window Seals.......



## smokeysmoo (5 Feb 2022)

Anyone replaced them? 

I'm talking about the pressed in seal around the apperture of the opening, not the seals in the double glazed units.

We've got a draught billowing in from one corner of the opener.

A quick Google suggests it should be a simple tool free job to replace, but identifying the type of seal may not be as straight forward.

Anyone know more than I do, (won't be hard), and care to share any advice on getting the right seal etc?

Cheers


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2022)

I don't know, but that is a job that probably needs doing here too. I haven't noticed strong draughts round the doors and windows (except for the Velux window in the attic which I can actually see daylight round the edge of!) but more noise gets through from outside than I think should do.


----------



## RoubaixCube (6 Feb 2022)

Not sure if this is what youre looking for but it worked for me with my PVC windows

I mainly used it on my windows but it works on some doors as well that have the same sort of channeling for it.


----------



## newts (6 Feb 2022)

Remove a small section of the existing gasket & compare the profile/size with the online charts. Diy sheds often have a generic bubble seal that covers the most common sizes. You may need a sharp pick/bradawl/screwdriver to dig out the old brittle rubber. Scrub the slot with soapy water & soft brush.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Feb 2022)

Is this thread more suited to the Cafe rather than General Cycling discussions?


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Is this thread more suited to the Cafe rather than General Cycling discussions?


Probably, posted in this section by mistake.

Mods please move if you want to.


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Feb 2022)

RoubaixCube said:


> Not sure if this is what youre looking for but it worked for me with my PVC windows
> 
> I mainly used it on my windows but it works on some doors as well that have the same sort of channeling for it.


Funnily enough I was looking at that same product last night on SCREWFIX


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Feb 2022)

smokeysmoo said:


> Funnily enough I was looking at that same product last night on SCREWFIX


I briefly worked in the manufacture of uPVC frames and that's the sort of stuff we used. As Newts advised, removed a small section and compare the profile, there's lots of different ones but if you can't find an exact match, something near enough will do the job, so long as it sits very snugly in the groove.


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2022)

Also check the hinges and that the window hasn't moved on them - they do have some adjustment.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> Also check the hinges and that the window hasn't moved on them - they do have some adjustment.


I had that problem on my kitchen door. It had sagged slightly on its hinges so it had become difficult to latch. I loosened the bolts on the hinges and got someone to hold the door up while I retightened them. It is fine now.


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I had that problem on my kitchen door. It had sagged slightly on its hinges so it had become difficult to latch. I loosened the bolts on the hinges and got someone to hold the door up while I retightened them. It is fine now.



There are little 'grub' screws on many UPVC door hinges that can be 'adjusted'.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> There are little 'grub' screws on many UPVC door hinges that can be 'adjusted'.


Those are probably the ones I meant! I only had to lift the door by a mm or so. 1 mm of sag was enough to start jamming the latch mechanism.

I thought the same thing was happening to the front door but it turned out to be just friction. I blasted the moving parts with spray lube and it worked fine after that.


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> Also check the hinges and that the window hasn't moved on them - they do have some adjustment.


I think that's the issue. I've changed the seal today and while it's improved things I have noticed a larger gap on one side of the opener than the other.

Off to Google to see if I can suss out if there's any adjustability on the damned thing!


----------



## newts (6 Feb 2022)

You probably need to 'toe and heel' the opening sash with packers to match the frame.
They're often not packed correctly during window installation & the sash slips on the DG unit.
Usually causes it to rub on the closing side at the bottom.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCC2JCfLNXw


----------



## Chislenko (7 Feb 2022)

Do you have an equivalent of this chap in your area?

https://www.cloudy2clearwindows.co.uk/branches/chester/

I haven't personally used him but know a few people who have and rated the job he did.


----------



## bruce1530 (7 Feb 2022)

I've used this guy before: https://www.double-glazing-parts-spares.co.uk/window-and-door-gasket-seals - little industrial unit, had reels of every gasket imaginable. Easy for me, cos it's only a few miles away. They do mail order, or you may have somewhere similar local.


----------



## neil_merseyside (8 Feb 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Do you have an equivalent of this chap in your area?
> 
> https://www.cloudy2clearwindows.co.uk/branches/chester/
> 
> I haven't personally used him but know a few people who have and rated the job he did.


We had the local franchise holder come here to look at fixing several windows and some velux rooflights, his price was 50% more than the local dg guy for new sealed units all round!


----------

